# Something special, from someone special.....



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

..........thanks to Mr. Woody Coffee who started up this awesome place we call Woody's, I have made many new friends and hooked back up with a few old friends that time and life got between. This will be a true treasure to me for the rest of my life, and the boy will cherish it when I am gone from here. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to make this for me Andy. Really neat nobody in the whole universe has one like mine


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 4, 2016)

more than glad to do it for you Brother ...

folks you know you have made / renewed great friendships when they come and see you bringing homemade canned goods and stiff drinks to share ...  

Love ya Brother .... glad y'all stopped by to see me this weekend ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2016)

Sweet looking knife!


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 6, 2016)

...wait just a pickin'cotton minute, I want me one of them! I'm headed your way with a can of potted meat an a RC Cola


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a keeper Chris!  Good job Andy!  
DJ


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 26, 2016)

YellowKnife said:


> ...wait just a pickin'cotton minute, I want me one of them! I'm headed your way with a can of potted meat an a RC Cola



I think we should just do a trade ....


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow! What a beauty!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Apr 28, 2016)

The knife is beautiful, but even more, I like the stone the knife is displayed on.   Where did you find that?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 29, 2016)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> The knife is beautiful, but even more, I like the stone the knife is displayed on.   Where did you find that?



South Carolina Low Country; Allendale County. I gots 3 mighty differnt grinding rocks outa the same 3  acre field. Found them back in the early '60's


----------

